# Manila move or HK/ Singapore?



## Ukdxb (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello, my husband has been offered a job based on Manila but as the role covers Asia as a whole he doesn’t necessarily have to be based in Manila but it is preferred. We have a baby and therefore would want somewhere safe to live with excellent schools. Our housing, transport and schools would be paid for by the company so I wanted to know opinions if Manila is a nice place to live with good schools or we would be better off living in Hong Kong or Singapore? I’ve been to HK & Singapore so know what to expect there but never Manila and have read very mixed reviews so appreciate input. We have been expats for a long time so are used to different cultures and ways of life so we’re not worried about “culture shock” just a nice way of life. Thanks


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Taking your child into consideration I'd go for Singapore.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, Ukdxb it sounds like your housing, schooling, and transportation will be paid for so this wouldn't be such a bad spot to live in because the cost of living in Singapore and HK must be extremely high.

I'm retired Navy but while on active duty I spent about 3 months in Singapore and it was a good time and the Asian food was delicious but the cost of living seemed very high and the size of Singapore seemed small, I also spent a little time in HK and the food was okay but it didn't' have that Singapore feeling. 

And then you'll have to live here on a Visa but what Visa? That's what you need to figure out and if you can manage that and the costs you'll be okay so here's a link to a Philippine Consulate Finder map Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

If you are living in the Philippines on a tourist Visa for a very long time the Immigration will become suspicious and want to know about your business or they just won't approve any more extensions on your tourist Visa.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

If they are paying - you can find good accommodation and schools in Manila. But... if someone else was paying my bills, I would be in Singapore. Infrastructure, cleanliness, safety... all better in Singapore. Parts of Manila are nice, though. If you have time, you might want to check it out.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

Ukdxb said:


> Hello, my husband has been offered a job based on Manila but as the role covers Asia as a whole he doesn’t necessarily have to be based in Manila but it is preferred. We have a baby and therefore would want somewhere safe to live with excellent schools. Our housing, transport and schools would be paid for by the company so I wanted to know opinions if Manila is a nice place to live with good schools or we would be better off living in Hong Kong or Singapore? I’ve been to HK & Singapore so know what to expect there but never Manila and have read very mixed reviews so appreciate input. We have been expats for a long time so are used to different cultures and ways of life so we’re not worried about “culture shock” just a nice way of life. Thanks


Where is your husband be based on Manila specifically?


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Singapore. Cleaner, safer, better airport facilities (considering you'll be frequent flyers).


----------



## Ukdxb (Feb 25, 2019)

Not sure about where he will be located. Just wanting to see if there is a good expat lifestyle there where we can go and do things with our son or is it more of a gated community type living and it’s not very safe to wander around the city? 
We’ve lived in West Africa where we couldn’t leave the compound without security and Dubai where it’s very safe and there is lots to do for families and I’d rather a similar set up to Dubai where we can walk around safely etc. 
also, are dogs welcome in Manila and can you walk dogs safely around your house/apartment? We have a small dog that needs a lot of walks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

In Manila you will need to live in easy access to your job as commuting is a real pain. You will likely live in a high rise condo and wandering around very locally could be ok but ranging the city would require prior planning. Manila is also very poluted. The very large proportion of expats are retired so depends what you are looking for in the expat community.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

With enough money all things are possible in Manila.

Good schools, safe clean-living spaces all can be had.

However, traffic is among the worst in the world so getting around is difficult, large areas would be inadvisable to walk around unescorted, but large areas would be OK as well, just like any major city.

Check out BGC area for most western, safe and up to date place to live with good schools, clean streets and safety.

If it was me, raising a family with what you are looking for I’d take a hard look at Singapore, much safer and easier to get around in. (Been to Singapore but not Hong Kong so cannot comment on it.) Most of us here are retired and many are married or in a significant relationship with a local.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I lived and worked in Singapore for 8 years before moving to live and work in Manila.

The main difference is the traffic. I wouldn't be here now if I couldn't live within 5 minutes walk from the office.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

Ukdxb said:


> Not sure about where he will be located. Just wanting to see if there is a good expat lifestyle there where we can go and do things with our son or is it more of a gated community type living and it’s not very safe to wander around the city?
> We’ve lived in West Africa where we couldn’t leave the compound without security and Dubai where it’s very safe and there is lots to do for families and I’d rather a similar set up to Dubai where we can walk around safely etc.
> also, are dogs welcome in Manila and can you walk dogs safely around your house/apartment? We have a small dog that needs a lot of walks.


There are a lot of family activities in the Philippines. There are parks, shopping malls, carnival, and etc. However, if we talk about safety, it is not as good as Dubai. You need to be more careful and observant on the people around you. Dogs are always welcome and you can have a walk together with your pet.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Singapore. Public transportation is world class. Students from Manila and Singapore can go to Harvard depending on all the factors so that can be had if you have the money in either location. BUT Singapore is1st class and Manila is 1st class only in certain locations but not country wide. Medical care is cheaper in Manila but the care in Singapore is world class. The Singapore train service (MRT) is really special not so in Manila...maybe someday (they are working on it) but not now. The big issue is the cost of living. Very reasonable in Manila...high end in Singapore. If all things are equal...Singapore.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I lived in Dubai for 36 years. I've also spent time in Singapore and Hong Kong. Nothing, repeat nothing compares to Dubai. You must set your standards much lower in everything, security, schools, shopping, life style etc. I can only suggest that you spend time in each location and decide for yourself. The big issue with Dubai, as you know, is the cost of living and the really unbearable summer heat. We are retired in Davao and we love it here, but my wife and I still miss Dubai, which will forever be our favourite place ever.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I would choose any of those over Manila. I love hk a lot but then youre looking at higher cost of living.


----------

